# Supplement Wave Rumor



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

We've got a rumor creeping around now of a Supplement wave coming. From Faeit212:



> *via an anonymous source on Faeit 212*
> GW is planning a "re-release" of the 3rd edition Codex Armageddon! That will be a huge release for 40K "more than half a year away" according to my friend. It will include 5 supplements: Warzone Armageddon (scenarios), Supplement: Salamanders, Supplement: Steel Legion, Supplement: Ghazghull's Horde and Supplement: Orc Kult of Speed. Everything will be released in one wave.
> 
> Each supplement will be accompanied by a very limited number of new releases:
> ...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This sounds like they are furthering the rules for the Armageddon War Zone section already present on the GW site. 

Something that I don't understand is that I thought the BA had a much larger part in these wars than what is being brought up by the Apocalypse section (Tycho is present in the 'Heroes of Armageddon' bundle) or in this rumour. Am I just backward in my BA love and they weren't that large of a part of the Armageddon wars? The sections in the codex would disagree, but I haven't read a ton of fluff outside of the HH series.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds interesting. The ork stuff doesn't interest me much, but a griffin/salamander kit and FC IG chaarcters do, along with Warzone Armageddon and Sallies supplement. It leaves me to question whether or not I should but any terminator/terminator assault squads for my Sallies army in case this rumor comes true: a) because this new "firedrake" tyermie unit replaces them entirely and b) in case they release a kit for this new unit, that way I can kit bash them with normal termie squads even if they still are legal. Also I wonder if we'll see any more Sallie units other than the termies, Tu'Shan would be awesome.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

A interesting thought... would be cool though!

They just need to do one for the Black Crusade and bring back the 13th Company! Awrroooo


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

codex Armageddon would be all kinds of awesome, Black Templars are bound to be in it!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll believe it when I see it, I still got my 3rd edition Armageddon book


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I'll believe it when I see it, I still got my 3rd edition Armageddon book


So do I, that publication made me fall in love with the Salamanders Space Marine Chapter. They became my favorite chapter as I loved the fact they were incredibly tough, resourceful, intelligent and humanitarian while being extremely bad ass. I loved the fact that they were metalworkers as that was a boilermaking apprentice at the time. I loved that they were the first black space marines that GW ever produced, and mine still are black, rather than jet black with red eyes (just going to show people that if they don't like something about a color scheme or existing fluff, then they're welcome to change it). I loved their affinity with heat weapons and the close range firepower element they had going. And finally I loved their awesome color scheme.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

new salamanders minis? yes please!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I say this is just wish listing. Until this happens I won't believe it. 

On another note, have GW ever done limited edition kits like this? I know they have done minis but entire kits? That's a new one to me.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Would you really be shocked if they did?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Wait, so Apocalypse was realeased like a month ago with a full Armageddon campaign, and we should see another Armageddon supplement in a year?
And judging from Iyanden and Farsigh, GW don't release minis with their supplements, they are part of the army release.

So I don't buy it. These four books may be released at some point in time, but I highly doubt they will come with unique minis.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Zion said:


> Supplement: Steel Legion


 A mechanized Imperial Guard Supplement (you know, maybe)?!?! Yes!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmmm. Many thoughts.

A bundled release of Supplements does and doesn't make sense at the same time:

Doesn't: Two out of the previous 3 supps have been tied to recently released armies. While that works for Salamanders, it doesn't really for the Orks.

Does: By that token though maybe releasing them all together would generate more interest.

Inregards to miniatures being released with them, I can't see any reason why they wouldn't, this BL supp might be the proof though. All those things mentioned bar the Salamanders Terminators are all holes in the product line and as such they could do with filling. I doubt Steel Legion will get a supp before the IG dex is done though.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Last Armageddon supplement sold really well so I can see something like this happening. Adds armies people have been wanting back since 3rd.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Part of the reason that sold well though was because of the World Wide Campaign being on at the same time.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Part of the reason that sold well though was because of the World Wide Campaign being on at the same time.


Ooh, world campaign. There's a happy thought! :so_happy:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

If true, why is GW going out of its way in deluging the market with Supplements, this is overload.

Also it smacks of being desperate on GW's part, releasing guff, for guff sake.

Folks will get seriously tired of needing to update to a new supplement or 12 every few weeks to keep up with rest of the horde.

:russianroulette: this is what GW will end up doing


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

It makes money, the company wants to make money. You don't have to run supplements, the changes they do are minor things and more for flavor than not.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> :russianroulette: this is what GW will end up doing


Not likely. GW will only make money from this as people want stuff that showcases their army. Just like they manage to sell those limited edition books.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

ntaw said:


> This sounds like they are furthering the rules for the Armageddon War Zone section already present on the GW site.
> 
> Something that I don't understand is that I thought the BA had a much larger part in these wars than what is being brought up by the Apocalypse section (Tycho is present in the 'Heroes of Armageddon' bundle) or in this rumour. Am I just backward in my BA love and they weren't that large of a part of the Armageddon wars? The sections in the codex would disagree, but I haven't read a ton of fluff outside of the HH series.


The Blood Angels were heavily involved in the 2nd and 3rd Wars for Armageddon. But I don't think they did much with the first.



Dies Irae said:


> Wait, so Apocalypse was realeased like a month ago with a full Armageddon campaign, and we should see another Armageddon supplement in a year?
> And judging from Iyanden and Farsigh, GW don't release minis with their supplements, they are part of the army release.
> 
> So I don't buy it. These four books may be released at some point in time, but I highly doubt they will come with unique minis.


That was my thought at first too. But I think the Warzone: Armageddon in Apocolypse was just the first war. So an additional Warzone is possible. The minis could go either way, I think. The current Supplements did not introduce anything new to warrant minis that were not in the codex. But a future Supplement, especially for the Marine Chapters, could introduce minis.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

As much as I love my hundred something strong Steel Legion IGuard army, and would love to see them come back, I wonder about it. Plastic trenchcoat IGuard would infringe onto the ForgeWorld DKoK market, even though those grubby bastards were originally just Steel Legion figs. 

If they're slowly but surely dumping off the metal figures, why would they be releasing Finecast figures for a model line that is only nominally supported? 

Honestly, it would be cool to see a new line of plastics for the IGuard. The reworked Cadians are nice, but they're huge and bulky. The Catachans are awful all the way around. So the next IGuard codex being based around a line Steel Legion plastics would be awesome. But I'm fairly skeptical.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Potential new Yarrick model... in my eyes, the curent standard is pretty high - it better be good


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

till we see an associated model released with a supplement i cant see much strength to this rumour.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So let me get this right? Armies cone out 4 or 6 times a year and people bitch it's too slow. Now we are getting 9 or 10 with supplements which I have have been asking for and people are bitching they are putting things out to fast? 

Make up your fucking minds people. 

Maybe just maybe once we get army books for all the factions we will see new things or new armies.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I think the issue now is not speed.

Before you paid£30 for your rules £20 for your codex and had to wait 4-6yrs for a new codex
Now you pay £45 for your rules, £30-35 for a codex, £25-30 for your chosen army codex and then realise your £100+ is useless in only 4-6yrs

Screw that for a game of soldiers.

And if you do multiple armies your fucked hard, what if I collected Iyanden and imperial fists?,,within a few months I'm spending £45-£30-£30-£30-£30 £165 in less than 2-3 months.

Fucking ouch.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

And that is without models!

I used I get every codex as it came out so I could collect them and read them. Now I can only just afford my army codexes and just about enough to build the damn army!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

lets not derail the supplement wave rumour thread by slipping in to the age old pricing crap arguments, GW prices are what they are and no amount of derailing rumour threads will change it.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

But that is not derailing, it is the biggest drawback to such rapid releases, making them limited is also a painful addition, you cannot sit there and say "lets not go into prices blah blah", but prices are the biggest setback, prices are why people are getting annoyed at rapid releases, prices are why 40k no longer has a market for new players, prices are the number 1 cause for every issue of complaint, if GW made the codex £20, and each add-on codex £10, I don't honestly think anybody would actually complain about rapid releases.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

as this is a supplement wave rumor thread i thought i'd post this here

via Rumour Sauce over on Dakka Dakka
Im just going to lay this out nice and simple.

Chaos will be receiving some serious treatment very soon in the form of 4 new supplements, I do not have a release date (I couldn't even get an approximate) but what I could get was the following information about what the supplements will do...

- There will be 4 supplements released within short succession, possibly even all at once
- They will be called "The Book of Khorne", "The Book of Nurgle", "The Book of Tzeentch" and "The Book of Slanesh"
- They will work for both chaos space marines AND chaos Daemons in a very unique way
- each will have its own unique warlord traits and some new wargear options

I asked how they work for both codex and the example I was given was something along these lines..
Each book is designed to represent a combined force of daemon and marine all working in the will of their chosen patron, this will be done by allowing players to take units from BOTH Codex: Chaos Space Marines AND Codex: Chaos Daemons without the need to ally so long as they all follow the same god. For example in the book of khorne you can take any unit from either codex as long as it doesnt have Daemon of nurgle, slaanesh or tzeentch or mark of nurgle, slaanesh or Tzeentch.

The source has requested that he stay anonymous but so far I have found him to be quite accurate


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

revilo44 said:


> via Rumour Sauce over on Dakka Dakka
> Im just going to lay this out nice and simple.
> 
> Chaos will be receiving some serious treatment very soon in the form of 4 new supplements, I do not have a release date (I couldn't even get an approximate) but what I could get was the following information about what the supplements will do...


Sounds like a huge bag of wishlisting to me, and it runs contrary to everything they've done with chaos since 5th edition. I call outrageous bullshit.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

GW have already said quite clearly in the past, they will NOT do monogod books for chaos


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

The only thing that bodes well (or poorly if you're worried about the volume of products and having to buy them) is that GW increased its design staff by 30% this year. Which explains why they've been able to push out more books and models than they usually have.

So it really may be the case that some of these things that never happened in the past would happen now. But they've definitely shown a change of strategy, trying to get the edition's books out earlier in the life of the edition. I think their old strategy was to try to attack "share of wallet" by spacing out releases so you had something new to buy all the time. But perhaps the new strategy is aimed at making the stuff available more rapidly, assuming that people will still purchase "old" models and books over time anyway.

Either way, the Sisters of Battle fans should finally have some glimmer of hope. In the past, it was obvious that they were the absolute bottom tier priority for GW (probably based on the assumption that Sisters would have the lowest ROI). And because the design staff was always consumed with other projects, there were never any design assets for new Sisters models and books. 

However, GW could easily push their top priorities and then drop the extra design staff. Chances are, a fair number of these guys are contractors. They could push the remaining top-tier books (Spwolves, Blangels, IGuard, Orks, Deldar) as well as anything they're working on for Fantasy, and then cut back the staff again.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> The only thing that bodes well (or poorly if you're worried about the volume of products and having to buy them) is that GW increased its design staff by 30% this year. Which explains why they've been able to push out more books and models than they usually have.
> 
> ...
> 
> However, GW could easily push their top priorities and then drop the extra design staff. Chances are, a fair number of these guys are contractors. They could push the remaining top-tier books (Spwolves, Blangels, IGuard, Orks, Deldar) as well as anything they're working on for Fantasy, and then cut back the staff again.


I fully see a staff cutback when the main forces are done, that's the way the design industry works unfortunately. They may have increased their design staff size but they still only give them 2 weeks to go from concept (a new unit for X army) to completed design, which explains minis I think.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> I fully see a staff cutback when the main forces are done, that's the way the design industry works unfortunately. They may have increased their design staff size but they still only give them 2 weeks to go from concept (a new unit for X army) to completed design, which explains minis I think.


I disagree about the future of the staff as we've heard word that WFB's 9th Edition will ALSO be a fast paced release schedule and that GW will be flogging the hell out of supplements to expand the options in the game. Keeping the staff on lets them do all that a lot easier than just dumping them as soon as all the main books are out.

Besides, they've already set this bar, why not keep them on for 40k's inevitable/eventual 7th Edition? They can get things line up ahead of time with more books, more models more EVERYTHING ready to go even sooner, faster and just MORE when that hits. 

That or we start seeing 6.5 Ed books. Either or would be good.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Zion said:


> I disagree about the future of the staff as we've heard word that WFB's 9th Edition will ALSO be a fast paced release schedule and that GW will be flogging the hell out of supplements to expand the options in the game. Keeping the staff on lets them do all that a lot easier than just dumping them as soon as all the main books are out.


the mention of fantasy does bring up a question, Will GW create Supplements for Warhammer fantasy? if i recall a lot of the older books had built in variant army's so supplements would be natural for them. like Supplement Marienburg for the Empire.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> the mention of fantasy does bring up a question, Will GW create Supplements for Warhammer fantasy? if i recall a lot of the older books had built in variant army's so supplements would be natural for them. like Supplement Marienburg for the Empire.


Well to be honest, I wouldn't be too surprised if that happened. I mean if they plan to make the edition last longer than 5 years (as some rumors suggest) then we'll need supplements and expansions to do that or else they won't really be making the edition last longer.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Back to the topic of Armageddon 

what exactly would the supplements contain?

im guessing 

-Game Scenarios 
-Model showcases
-History
-a few updated rules


anything else? are the supplements worth purchasing?


----------

